# Ich möchte gerne in die Welt des Trials schnuppern



## Deleted 64747 (3. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre regelmäßig MTB und Enduro (Motorrad). Ich würde gerne einen Einblick in die Sportart Trial bekommen. Vielleicht ist Trial ja genau mein Ding 

Bevor ich mir aber ein Trial-Bike kaufe, wende ich mich, nach einem Tipp eines Forenmitglieds, mit einer Bitte an euch. Könnte ich mal eure Trial-Bikes "Probefahren?" 

Jeder hat viel Arbeit und Mühe in sein Bike gesteckt, deswegen bin ich auch nicht entäuscht, wenn niemand sein Bike für mich Neuling freigibt. 

Ich komme aus Overath, PLZ 51491. Liegt etwa 20 Autominuten von Köln entfernt.


Grüße und Danke
Stefan


----------



## trialsrider (3. Dezember 2006)

Hey also ich bin aus Bad Honnef (53604) liegt auch net so weit von Köln und Bonn. Wenn du lust hast kannst du jederzeit mal mein Bike testen!  

Und klar ist der Sport was für dich ist nämlich der beste von Welt!  

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (3. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Nachbar!  Ich komm aus Gummersbach, bin aber im Moment meist in Bonn anzutreffen.
Am Besten kommst du mal am Wochenende nach Köln, da fahren wir regelmäßig mit einer größeren Gruppe.
Und da kannst du auch mal alle möglichen Räder ausprobieren.


----------



## koxxrider (3. Dezember 2006)

du wirst dich aber kaum auf so ein bike stellen und direkt merken ob es was für dich is. du musst andere fahren sehen un das ziel habe auch mal so gut zu werden. es macht erst spass wenn du siehst das du besser wirst. außerdem wird der sport dann immer vielfälltiger.more skill-more fun


----------



## Eisbein (3. Dezember 2006)

naja aber ich denke für ihn ist trial nur mittel zum zweck. also er will ein wenig trialmachen, um besser Singel trails runterzukommen.


----------



## Deleted 64747 (3. Dezember 2006)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworte und eure Angebote, die Bikes zu testen.

Besonders die Möglichkeit eine Trialgruppe, mehrere Biker und Bikes anzuschauen ist toll. Wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn in Köln?

@Nachbar, vielen Dank! Können ja mal zusammen biken, fährste auch MTB?


Grüße
Stefan


----------



## TrialBreaker (13. Dezember 2006)

hallöchen leute.ich fahre vielleicht seit 5 monaten trial.hab grad nen neues bike bekommen und gewöhne mich grad daran.ich bin aber momentan an sonem punkt,wo ich einfach nicht weiterkomme.das demotiviert mich extrem.hab ihr nen tip wie ich aus diesem loch wieder rauskomme?oder hat vielleich mal jemand bock mit mir zu fahren?ich komme aus erkner(berlin).ich bin hier leider der einzige der trialt.also kann mir niemand helfen.


----------



## elhefe (13. Dezember 2006)

TrialBreaker schrieb:


> ...ich bin hier leider der einzige der trialt.also kann mir niemand helfen.




Das stimt nicht. Da gibt´s ne ganze Menge Leute, die regelmäßig trialen. Wart´s nur ab  .


----------



## TrialBreaker (13. Dezember 2006)

wo???
ich kenne niemanden in erkner der trialt


----------



## misanthropia (13. Dezember 2006)

also...  meiner erfahrung nach ist es schlecht eine Trialbike-probefahrt als Grundlage zu nehmen, denn das gefühl vermittelt einem, dass man das nie lernt. grade beim 20" ist das so, dass jemand der noch nie so n ding gefahren hat, schon probleme mit den Kurven hat.
Hinzukommt, dass man gleichgewicht trainieren muss, das kommt nicht einfach so, insofern ist das wohl auch so dass die ersten fahrten Null bock machen und ich denken das ist der grund warum viele gar nicht erst damit anfangen.
ich will damit nur sagen, dass man diese eine Probefahrt nicht als entscheidungsgrundlage nehmen sollte weil das fahrrad unbequem ist oder sonst was. das herz muss debei sein


----------



## TrialBreaker (13. Dezember 2006)

also ich bräuchte ne gabel.hab momentan sone alte monty doppelbrückengabel mit sonem komischen vorbau.der ist sehr tief und ein normaler vorbau geht da nicht ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jem23 (13. Dezember 2006)

TrialBreaker schrieb:


> ich bin aber momentan an sonem punkt,wo ich einfach nicht weiterkomme.das demotiviert mich extrem.HAHA hab ihr nen tip wie ich aus diesem loch wieder rauskomme?WEITERMACHEN also kann mir niemand helfen. STIMMT GANICH


.......
ich sag mir immer ich fahr selten aber andächtig, man muss eigentlich nur immer oft jeden tag unso fahren, fahrenfahrenfahren, egal welches wetter egal weche jahreszeit einfach nur fahren, immer so, knorke sache das, wenn du faul bist wirstu nich gut, ja, ich weiss, also nix für ungut->jem


----------



## elhefe (14. Dezember 2006)

TrialBreaker schrieb:


> wo???
> ich kenne niemanden in erkner der trialt



Vielleicht nun nicht speziell in Erkner, aber in Berlin solltest Du schon jemanden finden. (bspw. Eisbein, Trailkop, ... und in Köpenick wird hoffentlich auch noch gelegentlich getrialt)


----------



## patrick_1984 (14. Dezember 2006)

hi 

also für mich soll trial mittel zum zweck sein. hab ein rocky mountain und möchte mein fahrerisches können verbessern. gibts da irgendwelche internetseiten oder bücher die ihr mir empfehlen könntet.

gruß patrick


----------



## jockie (14. Dezember 2006)

patrick_1984 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> also für mich soll trial mittel zum zweck sein. hab ein rocky mountain und möchte mein fahrerisches können verbessern. gibts da irgendwelche internetseiten oder bücher die ihr mir empfehlen könntet.
> 
> gruß patrick



Reine Fahrtechnik: http://www.amazon.de/dp/3768813703
Eventuell noch: http://www.amazon.de/dp/3768807924

Trial-Techniken: http://www.vtcz.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/index.php (vtcz.ch)


----------



## habr (17. Dezember 2006)

swick schrieb:


> ich fahre regelmäßig MTB und Enduro (Motorrad). Ich würde gerne einen Einblick in die Sportart Trial bekommen. Vielleicht ist Trial ja genau mein Ding
> 
> Bevor ich mir aber ein Trial-Bike kaufe...



Was ist denn das für ein MTB? Wenn es ein Hardtail mit eher kleinem Rahmen ist, dann reicht es vielleicht schon zum schnuppern.


----------



## zumitrial (4. Januar 2007)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Hallo Nachbar!  Ich komm aus Gummersbach, bin aber im Moment meist in Bonn anzutreffen.
> Am Besten kommst du mal am Wochenende nach Köln, da fahren wir regelmäßig mit einer größeren Gruppe.
> Und da kannst du auch mal alle möglichen Räder ausprobieren.



Hi,wo trainiert ihr in Köln,in welchem Stadtteil oder trainierst du auch in Gummersbach?
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Machiavelli (5. Januar 2007)

Gib einfach bei Youtube Ryan Leech ein, da gibts einige Tutorials.
Bin auch gerade ein wenig am reinschnuppern.


----------



## Stumpi 123 (29. März 2009)

hi leute,
ich interessier mich auch dafür, weil hier in MIttelhessen freeriden schwierig ist.

Wo würde man denn ein trialbike kaufen?

Gruß
und Vielen Dank


----------



## ecols (29. März 2009)

herzlich willkommen im Forum!

Du hast ja sicherlich schon den Thread gelesen in dem du postest und einige hilfreiche Tipps bekommen.

Schau doch mal (hier im Unterforum) in den Verkaufe Thread, da gibts immer wieder sehr günstige Angebote! Wenn du noch Fragen hast: her damit!


----------



## Eisbein (29. März 2009)

Stumpi 123 schrieb:


> hi leute,
> ich interessier mich auch dafür, weil hier in MIttelhessen freeriden schwierig ist.
> 
> Wo würde man denn ein trialbike kaufen?
> ...




Es gibt eigentlich keinen wirklichen Laden der sowas führt. Außer der Jan Göhrig. 
Einen Besuch bei ihm kann ich dir wärmstens empfehlen, dort kannst du in ruhe verschiedene Räder testen und somit für dich das optimale Rad finden.

Eigentlich bestellt man sogut wie alles im internet was trialspezifisch ist...


----------



## ecols (29. März 2009)

der vollständigkeit halber sollten noch folgende genannt werden:

http://www.trialers-home.net/shop/
http://www.biketrial-germany.de/shop/index.html
http://tartybikes.co.uk/ <- bei den aktuellen Pfundkursen oft günstig.
http://www.hoffmannbikes.de/

nur um nicht den eindruck zu erwecken, es gäbe nur einen..

grundsätzlich ist trial aber eine bastlersportart.. die wenigsten fahrer kaufen ein bike von der stange. Alle fahrer sind in der Lage mehr oder weniger große reparaturen auszuführen, das nötige knowhow dazu findest du aber hier im forum. Ich habe mir auch alles selbst angeeignet, das ist kein problem. wenn du schon etwas ahnung hast kannst du auch das Forum nutzen um das für dich optimale bike selbst aufzubauen.

viel spaß beim üben!


----------



## Stumpi 123 (30. März 2009)

ja ja prinzipiell ist ja mtb auch eine bastlersportart. Ich habe auch kein problem bei Reparaturen oder sonstigeM Einstellen. Lieber ist mir dennoch fahren.

Und mir wurde immer gesagt, selbst aufbauen sei teurer.

Aber gibts nicht auch noch trial bikes für 300 oder sogar drunter?

>>Naja ich schau jetzt mal im Forum.....

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe


----------



## kamo-i (31. März 2009)

Nja dann bleibt dir halt nur nen gebrauchtes bei der Bucht oder hier im Bikemarkt... 

Schau doch mal wg. der Bucht hier bzw. hier zum Sofortkauf. Und wegen dem Trialmarkt hier. Wobei z.Z. da nicht grad viel ist... =)






Stumpi 123 schrieb:


> ja ja prinzipiell ist ja mtb auch eine bastlersportart. Ich habe auch kein problem bei Reparaturen oder sonstigeM Einstellen. Lieber ist mir dennoch fahren.
> 
> Und mir wurde immer gesagt, selbst aufbauen sei teurer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stumpi 123 (1. April 2009)

Danke, so viel geld hab ich aber leider trotzdem nicht.

Danke für deine ANTwort


----------

